# SAE and BBA



## 150EH (Dec 6, 2004)

They do get large and lazy, Cherry barbs will also eat a little BBA but I would try CO2 and Excel to get it out of the tanks. Oto's are also great cleaners but only like Diatoms or at least it their favorite.

This guy is 7 years old


----------



## davrx (Feb 19, 2010)

150EH said:


> They do get large and lazy, Cherry barbs will also eat a little BBA but I would try CO2 and Excel to get it out of the tanks. Oto's are also great cleaners but only like Diatoms or at least it their favorite.
> 
> This guy is 7 years old


I'm using CO2 but I only had the BBA in the tank I removed them from so no problems with the others.


----------

